# SnowEx VSS 3000



## Blizzardbusters (Dec 30, 2012)

Used SnowEX VSS 3000 Brine Sprayer with retractable sidewalk spray gun. 3 lane boom, 300 gallon capacity with New Remco Pumps, New Sidewalk Spray gun, New Teejet Regulators, New Teejet triple boom nozzles. Controls and all wiring included. Bought a new Sprayer reason for selling.$4000 obo willing to ship if buyer arranges.


----------



## Blizzardbusters (Dec 30, 2012)




----------

